# Stunning DTS Headphone:X Will Make Your Headphones Go To 11



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Something suggests to me that this is simply holophonics (or Bi-aural recording) which is 30 year old tech but will be repackaged, mass marketed, sold to consumers as the next big thing in headphones after "beats". DTS seems to be following in the footsteps of Creative Labs' X-FI CMSS 3D and Dolby's Headphone mode or Beyerdynamic's headzone system.


Put on 2-channel headphones and click on this link


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I suspect that it is more likely akin to the Smyth Realiser system especially since the Smyth Brothers (cough, cough) were core developers for dts in the past.


----------



## ultrabike (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm excited about this. Would like to know more about it and would be thrilled if future receivers, media players, and DAPs supported this at reasonable prices.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Sat through the demo twice (partially to get an extra demo disc). While very impressive for an uncalibrated headphone processing technology, it wasn't up there with the Smyth Realiser demos I've heard. The directionality to the sides was more stable and precise than localization in front or behind, which was a bit swimmy by comparison. 

Of course, they don't have the advantages of the Realiser's individual HTRF measurements nor their head tracker (during the DTS demo, I turned to tell a friend that I liked what I was hearing, unfortunately the entire soundstage turned with me and killed the illusion). Doubt they can do anything about the head tracker (will be up to manufacturers that license Headphone-X), but I hope they offer a few different HTRF curves that users can switch between in order to find one that works best for them (like my old Senheiser headphone processor did).


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

sdurani said:


> Sat through the demo twice (partially to get an extra demo disc). While very impressive for an uncalibrated headphone processing technology, it wasn't up there with the Smyth Realiser demos I've heard. The directionality to the sides was more stable and precise than localization in front or behind, which was a bit swimmy by comparison.
> 
> Of course, they don't have the advantages of the Realiser's individual HTRF measurements nor their head tracker (during the DTS demo, I turned to tell a friend that I liked what I was hearing, unfortunately the entire soundstage turned with me and killed the illusion). Doubt they can do anything about the head tracker (will be up to manufacturers that license Headphone-X), but I hope they offer a few different HTRF curves that users can switch between in order to find one that works best for them (like my old Senheiser headphone processor did).



Have you ever tried Beyerdynamic's various headzone units? How does it compare to your experiences?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

While I own Beyer headphones, I've never tried their headphone processing.


----------

